# Router recommendations



## bradleyjere (May 1, 2006)

I am currently looking to buy a router. I have never owned one before, but I plan on using it in a wide range of applications. I was looking at 2.25 HP range but I thought it may be a good idea to 3 or more. I want to make sure this tool is going to last me for a long time and I don't want to find that I underestimated my power needs. My conundrum stems from the fact that 2.25 HP routers can be found in kits that can be either fixed base or plunge. Routers that are 3 or more HP do not come in such kits. I know of several applications that I want to use the plunge router on right now, but I am not entirely clear what the fixed base is for. Is it just so you can be deadly accurate on depth? Is it what enables you to route the edge of a long workpiece, or can that be accomplished with a plunge router and an edge guide? I have been looking at all the options from the various manufactures and my head is reeling with choices. Compounded of course by my lack of experience, desire to get the most versatile tool that will last me a long time. Plus I find differing opinions on who makes the best routers. Dewalt, Makita, Bosch, Porter Cable...

I apologize if this is not the most straightforward post. Understand that I am coming at this from very little experience. Any insight will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello bradleyjere, Welcome to the RouterForums 

I will not tell you which router to select. But I will give you some advice. Go to Sears, Home Depot, Lowe's or any other store in your area that carries routers and pick it up and see how it feels in your hands. Try both the Plunge and Fixed Bases. If you find the one that feels good in your hands then you will like it. This is what I did and almost drove my wife crazy from all of my trips to the stores. If you find one you like but it does not feel right then you will hate using it. I bought the Bosch because it felt right in my hands, especially the fixed base. I started out with my dads old Black and Decker router, but I wanted to use 1/2" bits but it would not do what I wanted it too. Then I bought a 2 1/4 HP Bosch 1617 EVS Combo Kit. I used the fixed base in my Bosch Router Table then bought the 3 1/4 HP Bosch 1619 EVS just recently and it went straight into my Router table. So now I have my 1617 to use for any free hand work I want to use it for. I have my Plunge base set up for doing some other things right now but can change it to the original base plate any time if I want too. I use my fixed base now for Dadoes and grooves or Rounderovers in plywood because that is what I am using alot of now. If I had not bought the Bosch 1619 on sale I would have bought another 1617. I now have 7 Routers with 3 mounted in Router tables and 2 of these are trim routers. I received my dads other B&D Router and table recently but have not used it yet.

I would not recommend buying a 3 1/4 HP Router for free hand use to start out with, it will be heavy and bulky for that, but it is your choice.

Once you start using your Router you will find all kinds of things to do with it, and will enjoy using it if you buy the one that feels right in your hands.


Good luck and Happy Hunting. I know how you feel about hunting routers I did the same thing. But liked the Bosch.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have used many different brands and styles of routers. Perhaps the best thing I can say is my choice was the Bosch 1617 combo kit. I also have a second Bosch 1617 motor so I have my plunge base for all free hand routing and my fixed base is ready to use on my table. (This is the best use of the fixed base) I also own a PC 7518 3-1/2 HP which is set up to drop into my table if the need arises. So far my Bosch has been capable of anything I threw at it. My suggestion is that you buy one of the combo kits with the 2-1/4 HP motors and do not consider buying a bigger router until the need arises. As far as which brand; all the brand names you mentioned will perform well. Even the low cost less power Ryobi units will do a nice job. The new Hitachi 2-1/4 HP model is styled after the Bosch 1617 and many of our members are very happy with it's performance. All of these routers have a different feel in your hands, so the important thing is for you to put your hands on them and see which feels best to you. Remember to turn the unit upside down and try the adjustments since this is how it will be mounted on your table. In my opinion you are better off buying a unit with a regular on/off switch and using an aftermarket speed controller as needed. The aftermarket units are much larger and should last longer than the tiny controllers built into many routers. Mind you many members have had no problem using the built in controllers and this is just my take on the subject. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

I totally agree on the combo base idea - best bang for the buck and you're ready for hand or table use - also agree that 2 1/4 hp will probably get you through almost any normal job but also wouldn't recommend going for less power than that - whatever brand you look at, look closely at the height adjustment - they will all operate a little differently - I went with the Porter Cable 890 series myself because I wanted to be able to adjust height through the table top and the travel on the fine height adjustment was greater, and I'm very pleased with it, but like all have said, most important is what's comfortable to YOU - and have fun looking! Power tools are the only thing I actually enjoy shopping for (oh yeah, and fishing gear!)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Tools and Guys

I like it 
If you get some time at the Home Depot or other outlets stop right by the tools and whatch the old man pushing the kart right behide his wife and shes looking for wall paper and paint and he makes a hard right or left right into the tool dept. and she is still going down the road and his eyes are looking over are tools, he looks like Tim the Tool Man (tooooools ) and she comes back and takes the kart and she gone and he still looking ,what can I buy, ??? what can I buy ???, hahahahahaha..

The only way to buy a router is go in and play with them for a hour or two without the wife. hahahahaha...  get the card out and say I will take that one and that one and that one and this too...then get your own kart and your off to the check out.
And tell the Boss they are out of paint but I did find a item or too that I need in the shop.

Bj :0


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,

This is where I come in and offer what I did to pick a router...
http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=1038

I also should point out that there are a lot of people who have ask this question and by using the search link you can find a lot to read... try things like "hitachi" "porter cable" ... and see maybe a few nights reading.

Once you have your first router you learn what things you like and which drive you nuts... or you decide it is easier to change routers then bits.... and if you are like a lot of us you have a pile of routers... 

Remember the router can be the cheapest part of the getting started. You pay say $180 for the router but then you start buying bits... now I already have a large collection of bits and I tend towards good quality but not the most expensive bits on the market. I spent $242.94 on bits last year (that is not with tax or shipping costs).

Anyway happy reading and deciding... what ever router you get you are welcome here for more tips and tricks and help.

Ed


----------



## bradleyjere (May 1, 2006)

Wow! I was not expecting the massive outpouring of advice! All who have replied, thank you. I can see some common threads running through the above advice and I think I have a much better idea of what to look for now. I am leaning towards getting one of the 2.25 combo kits since that will give me the most options. Since I am not experienced yet and don't know all the ways I wil be using the router, so this seems to be the most logical choice. I went to the store today and looked at the Dewalt DW618PK, Porter Cable 895PK, and the Bosch 1617EVSPK. One thing I noticed with the Dewalt was that switching the base to the plunge was difficult. The dust collection baffle kept on getting in the way of the motor. If anyone have experience with that setup let me know if that is an issue for them. I also purchased a 2006 Tool Guide book that has a rundown of these routers and rates them. If I was going by that guide I would be looking at the Bosch or the Dewalt for overall all around performance and handling. I feel that the major features I am looking for (since they are all so close in performance) are dust collection system and easy bit changes. I like the fact that the Dewalt has the dust collection through a plunge rod because I think that it will help keep the field of view unobstructed durring operation. But I like the Bosch because it seems to be more comfortable and less money.

Well, another day of research complete! I have to admit that I really enjoy shopping for tools. I love to wander around Home Depot or Menards and look at all the many options. So much to buy and so little money!!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I would not base my router purchase decision upon onboard dust collection. Here is my reasoning: If you are table mounted (most of the time?) this feature is N/A; If you are free hand routing the hose is small enough that it almost HAS to clog on a regular basis, added to the fact you will be dragging a hose over your project.(As if the power cord wasn't bad enough) There are work arounds available that eliminate the need for an onboard dust collection system, and to me they make more sense. You can purchase these items or build your own versions for a fraction of the cost. A simple table top dust collector that is designed into a portable tool tray and uses a 2-1/2" vacuum hose. (Not as likely to clog as a 1-1/2" hose) A floor sweep attachment can be set on your work surface to catch debris. A down draft sanding table hooked to a dust collection line will catch most all the fine dust generated by sanding and/or routing and it is a simple truth that no matter how you try and collect the swarf you will be sweeping anyways. Granted I have never tried using the $300 Fein system so maybe it works? I feel that the benefits of onboard dust collection for a router being used freehand are minimal at best. Just my opinion.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

I have to agree with Mike. I do not worry much about the dust collection on my routers and did not and still do not look at that as a big plus. The feel is the biggest thing for me. Just my 3 cents. 

1 I usually use my router out in the Drive way or in the open space of my shop/Garage, so I can keep the dust to a minimum area to vacuum up. Also if I have alot to rout in the shop I will set up a back drop to help stop the dust from spreading.

2 I also find that dragging a hose over my project to be a pain, let alone the cord.

3 The times that I have used the dust Collection on my Router I still had a mess to clean up with my shop vac. _Of course I could just be enjoying the fact that I am being covered in SawDust while using my Router. I always wear a Good Respirator and eye protection._


----------



## bradleyjere (May 1, 2006)

Point made. I didn't think about the pain of extra hose to drag around while routing. I will figure out a diffent method of keeping my shop clean!

Also, I have been reading through reible's experience with the Hitachi. I had not previously considered that router to be honest. I am going to stop at the store on the way home today and give it a look. I like the sound of the really quite motor which I believed could only be had with the Makita.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

bradleyjere said:


> Point made. I didn't think about the pain of extra hose to drag around while routing. I will figure out a diffent method of keeping my shop clean!
> 
> Also, I have been reading through reible's experience with the Hitachi. I had not previously considered that router to be honest. I am going to stop at the store on the way home today and give it a look. I like the sound of the really quite motor which I believed could only be had with the Makita.


 I can tell you I really like the quite of the Hitachi router... in fact I think that is one of the reasons I seem to use it so much more then the other ones now. I can not speak for the Makita as I have not heard it running but I'm sure they both quiet. According to Makita web site it is rated at 81dB while the Hitachi is 79.5dB. Remember with dB ratings you will not hear much difference if they are with in 3 dB of each other (limits of our hearing). Since they are with in 1.5dB you should not be able to hear the difference.

I don't know if you are getting the "deal, no deal" offers from Rocklers but in the last couple of days they had the Hitachi KM12VC in my listing for $150 down from the regular price of $180. This is the one with the variable speed, two bases, set of template guides, case and a few more goodies. If I didn't already have 3 I might have been tempted.

Ed


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just my 2 cents on Router recommendations.

Routers is the one tool in the shop that will nail you hearing, and as you get older you will be saying WHAT,WHAT,What alot when some ask you a anything.

When you buy your router buy some ear plugs they should come as standard equipment with all routers. ( but that may open a law suit or two) now days.

80db. is loud, Rick, has a neat set that he has hanging from his neck that he puts on all the time when he using the router.
I would bet you that Bob says What alot like I do from using the router for many years without ear plugs.

Bj


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I totally agree with the combo kits, can't beat that setup. As Bob has stated, EAR PLUGS or other type of hearing protection.


----------



## bradleyjere (May 1, 2006)

I am planning on using hearing protection every time I use the router. I'm 29 and I already do enough of the "What? What?" stuff.

To be honest, I am torn now between the Bosch 1617EVSPK and the Hitachi. I did take a look at the Hitachi at the store the other day and it seems to be a very good tool. At least from what I can gather by messing with it in the store. But I also have read some stuff that didn't rate the Hitachi that high. It got a bunch of good and fair ratings on it's features while the Bosch was rated as very good and excellent on most of it's features. It got the readers choice award and the editors best overall pick award. I see a lot of excellent reviews on the Bosch, but I'm having trouble finding much on the Hitachi. Since this is my first router purchase I want to go with a router that has a better established track record. But I am still torn because the price is better on the Hitachi. (I don't see that deal on Rockler's web page. Maybe they will put it up again soon to tempt me!)


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

I bought my 1617EVSPK combo with case for $159. Mine is a refurb, but knowing how products get labeled "refurbished" I have no problem with that. Basically, if it's been out of the box for any reason and gets sent back to the manufacturer, it can no longer be sold as "new". 

Regardless. If you want brand new, amazon.com has them for $218 and change with free shipping. If you buy before May 8th and enter the code TOOLS10R you'll get another 10% off. So now the price would be under $200 for brand new combo.

I can't speak about the Hitachi as I have never owned or used one, but a GREAT piece of advice that's often given is to hold them in your hands and see how they feel.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Bradleyjere
It was a one day sale only for 150.oo but the links below may help tempt you.

"(I don't see that deal on Rockler's web page. Maybe they will put it up again soon to tempt me!)"

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...8016602?_encoding=UTF8&s=hi&v=glance&n=228013

http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref...keywords=Bosch+1617EVSPK&Go.x=10&Go.y=9&Go=Go

http://froogle.google.com/froogle?q=Hitachi+M12V&hl=en&btnG=Search+Froogle

http://froogle.google.com/froogle?q=Bosch+1617EVSPK&hl=en&btnG=Search+Froogle


Bj


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

and using the TOOLS10R code on the one in that first link from amazon.com... you'll get it for $143.99


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I should note **** you can get the Hitachi or the Bosch for about the same price of $120.oo via. the Froogle search.

Just a great way to find deals on tools the Web.

Bj


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

bradleyjere said:


> I am planning on using hearing protection every time I use the router. I'm 29 and I already do enough of the "What? What?" stuff.
> 
> To be honest, I am torn now between the Bosch 1617EVSPK and the Hitachi. I did take a look at the Hitachi at the store the other day and it seems to be a very good tool. At least from what I can gather by messing with it in the store. But I also have read some stuff that didn't rate the Hitachi that high. It got a bunch of good and fair ratings on it's features while the Bosch was rated as very good and excellent on most of it's features. It got the readers choice award and the editors best overall pick award. I see a lot of excellent reviews on the Bosch, but I'm having trouble finding much on the Hitachi. Since this is my first router purchase I want to go with a router that has a better established track record. But I am still torn because the price is better on the Hitachi. (I don't see that deal on Rockler's web page. Maybe they will put it up again soon to tempt me!)


 Hi,

The "deal no deal" offer comes to my email address, it is a new offer every day with 5 different products. Not sure how or why I am getting them but there they are.

They do have some "people" reviews at amazon.com that might or might not help. The amazon offer mentioned of a discount (10%) is good on most tools and ends May 8th. It is a good starting point but some searching might find you a better price. Also make sure you look at the KM12VC which is the comb kit (some of the links listed the m12v which is not a comb router). Amazon will have the reviews of both routers you mentioned as well as other brands.

Someone mentioned refurbished routers... they are a way to get the price down and should be considered as another option. As you have no doubt seen the bosch had some switch and corrosion issues so they may have a large number of ones that were taken in and repaired which might lower their price??? Also Porter Cable just had a recall so if you are thinking about the 895 (I think that was the one recalled??) they have a lot of them to sell off and the price might go down on them...... well at least at the cpo site.

Routers are a hard thing to review as they seem to feel different to different people. It also has a lot to do with what you are use to... the plunge on the Hitachi feels a lot like the plunge on my Porter Cable so it feels right to me. When I tried the Bosch I didn't like the feel of their system. Does that make the Bosch system bad... no not at all but it is different. So could I get use to it and maybe like it even more then what I use now??? Who knows. I did like the feel of the fixed base on the bosch, maybe even more then the Hitachi but then I like to use the fix base to attach to the router table and end up having the plunge base to use most of the time for free hand use.... so in this case the base I like is under the router table and the base I don't like is the one in hand... hey that wouldn't have work out right for me.

OK I wasted way to much space here already so I'll stop.

Ed


----------



## bradleyjere (May 1, 2006)

I requested a catalog from Rockler and they gave me the option to subscribe to their email list. Once I did that I immediatly got an email with the deal no deal stuff. Also, I found it is available from their homepage. I'll keep my eyes peeled on what they have there! Thanks!

I have considered the refurbished route but I was not sure if was worth it or not. I am sure that there is product that was simply opened and returned, but there must be ones that were returned because of issues. I am nervous about getting a router to find out there is something wrong with it. Since I am inexperienced I may not know that there is an issue for awhile.

Does anyone know if Bosch does something to distinguish it as a refurbished router? A sticker or case engraving? Again, not a big deal but I don't want some ugly sticker on my router! (Yes, I am a bit anal that way) 

bobj3: thanks for the links on the different prices. I am always looking for more resources on good places to buy stuff...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bosch remanufactured products are top quality. You will not find them for sale in retail stores. An open box or returned product would simply be marked down in price. You might find a remanufactured Bosch product in a specialty store that features refurbished items or at a web site; and of course at a Bosch/Skil service center. Any of these units are in packaging that is clearly marked.


----------



## bradleyjere (May 1, 2006)

Well, I've gone and purchased a Bosch 1617EVSPK. I think I got a pretty decent deal on it. There is a tool store by my house that had a sale today and I got the kit for $209 plus tax. Then they threw in a router mat and a router bit (85599M). I value that at a little over $40 so I figure I got the router for $169.  Unfortunatly they didn't have any in stock so I will have to wait for the backorder to come in before I can give any feedback on how I like it. They said it should be here soon so I'm waiting by the phone!


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

I think you got a pretty good deal on that one bradleyjere! Just wait until you start making wood chips with it. It's a nice comfortable router in my opinion. It's the same one I own! Let us know what you think when you get it! Later...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Just a quick note... if you want more detailed info from what other sites show, try looking up the manufacture's web site. You will get alot more info.

Ken


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There can be a real advantage in buying a tool from a dedicated tool store. You will get real assistance on any question you have from somebody who actually knows what they are talking about. The store will handle any repair or warranty problem that comes up for you; Any accessories you purchase will be the correct ones for your tool. That all adds up to real value. I think you will be pleased with your purchase. One thing to note about Bosch's 1617 routers is they use the Bosch quick release guide bushings or with a supplied adapter PC style guide bushings. The Bosch bushings are steel to withstand rough service and PC style gives you the biggest choice in different sizes and materials of bushings.


----------



## bradleyjere (May 1, 2006)

Well, I picked up my new router yesterday evening. I am *VERY* happy with my purchase! One thing that I was not able to do anywhere was to actually turn on and/or use prior to purchase, so I was a little nervous as to what the end experience was going to turn out like. I need not have worried. First of all, I feel this router is pretty darn quiet. Yes it get's a bit louder when you are running it at full RPM and it will be a bit louder when you are making chips, but it was nothing like I expected. I threw on the bit that I got for free and cut a basic roundover onto an edge of a 2x4. The router handled easily and cut beautifully. I also was impressed once again by how easy it is to change the bases. The carrying case is very nice too and has slots for the wrences, holes to hold your bits (1/4 & 1/2), provisions to hold your template guides and template adapter, and a spot to put the manual. One thing I did not see was a spot to store the T wrench they provide for adjusting the height in the fixed base in a router table. I also admit that I wish more router manufactures would adopt the removable power cable concept. It would be very handy when trying to put the router back into the case and I think it would be handy in general. But oh well, that is a minor complaint. All in all I am very pleased with my purchase.

I ended up running to Menards and I picked up a cheap set of bits. It's a set of 6 bits from Hickory Woodworking and they were on clearance for $10. I figured it would be a good purchase just so I could have some inexpensive bits to practice with.

I will let you guys know what my experiences with this router are as I move into my first project. I'll be building my workbench.


----------



## Aelanna (Jun 25, 2006)

I think you will be very happy with your Bosch. As a new woodworker, that was my first router purchase as well, and I am nothing but pleased with it. I would like now to buy a second Bosch 1617 motor only for mounting in a table, but can't seem to find the motor without the bases? Is there anywhere I can buy just the motor?


----------



## Skylar2400 (Jun 9, 2006)

Aelanna said:


> I think you will be very happy with your Bosch. As a new woodworker, that was my first router purchase as well, and I am nothing but pleased with it. I would like now to buy a second Bosch 1617 motor only for mounting in a table, but can't seem to find the motor without the bases? Is there anywhere I can buy just the motor?


Amazon has them in their Tools & Hardware section. Look under Routers and then Bosch. $165 - $185 or so.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Aelanna, I would check with the closest Bosch service center, or a used tools store. Sometimes they have great deals.


----------

